# Suggestions for places to change CGA540 to CGA320 reg fitting (CO2 pressurized setup)



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi there,

Does anyone know what place (welding shop, etc) would likely have the tools and know-how to change my oxygen reg fitting (CGA540) to carbon dioxide fitting (CGA320)? I have the replacement CGA320 nipple and nut. Just not the tools and expertise. I tried it with a regular wrench, and wasn't able to budge the old fitting. 

TIA!

Also, if anyone has the expertise and experience in setting up a full-sized pressurized CO2 tank with industrial regulator, clipart minimatic mouse solenoid (and manifold), and all the other fittings and valves, I would be eternally grateful if I could ask for your advice and input whilst building my system. I've all the components already, just need to put them together. Please PM me! Thanks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have you try getting an adaptor?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I was told that it would be better to change the nipple and nut rather than get an adapter because a) it is relatively easy to do (or so I was told), and b) a CGA540 to CGA320 adapter is not a common one.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Check our Air Liquide.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks neoh, I'll check them out.


----------

